# interco vampire EDL



## 2010brute750 (Jul 16, 2012)

Has anyone ever ran these if so im looking at a set and was wandering what your review of them was?


----------



## goose750 (Feb 27, 2009)

*edl*

they run short and are narrow . good tires and pull good but they do dig . wont look right on a brute to narrow in the rear .


----------



## 2010brute750 (Jul 16, 2012)

Ok thanks


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/1...vampire-edl-silverback.html?highlight=Vampire

http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/1...pire-edls-vs-mudzillas.html?highlight=Vampire

http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/15-tire-rim-411/2927-vampire-edl.html?highlight=Vampire

Please search before you post, and make sure you are in the correct section when you do!

Thanks! :bigok:


----------

